# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Earthworm Jim - basic questions

## Ryokanfan

Hello all,

Im gathering info for my first frog, a Horned or Pacman frog. Looking at feeding earthworms primarily and I wanted to know some basic info. If I bought enough earthworms for a month would they last the whole month in the container that they come in at the store ? Do they need specific care to survive that long ? 

Thanks.

----------


## Carlos

I keep a two week supply in the original Walmart's container at the refrigerator vegetable bin with no issues  :Smile:  .

----------



----------

